# Im going to finish this..



## scottwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey guys.. It's been quite a while since ive posted and I think I better get my act up to lose some weight. I will start with the basics of me, I kinda like doing this journal my way so don't flame me.

*Info*
*
Name: Scott Wang
Age: 15
Height: 6'
Weight: 235
--
*Goal*
*
Lose Weight: 200
--
Alright thats what my goal,
-
Info about me what I did beginning of summer.
..
Monday's I wake up in the morning I don't eat breakfest, I go lifting at 9:00AM til 10:00AM, I come home and sit on my butt and play counter-strike and then I find some food in my house to eat ( WHICH I barely have any ) because my parents own a chinese resturaunt.
**This is what I do every other day Monday, Wednesday, and Friday**
-
I am going to change that this is my goal and I will try to get the stuff I need.
but the problem I do what the coaches tells me to do on the board. So I sopose we shall skip the lifting and go to the eating schedule..
-
Monday-Sunday All Over.
*7:30AM - 4 Eggs ( I can't get egg whites... ) and Oatmeal Original
*10:30AM - Tuna and Brocoli
*1:30PM - Tuna, Brocli, and Salad ( All Green Only )
*4:30PM - I don't know -_-
7:30PM - I don't know -_-
10:00PM - I don't know -_-
-
If you guys could help me out.. on the last 3 that would be great.. the thing is my mom isnt very smart in chosing food so I will have to do it my self, I also will post up the nutrient facts on it like carb, protien, fat, sugar etc. I am trying to eat nothign with sugar so yeah.
-
I will start monday on a clan week with football, I also have lift schedule and football so it will change on Monday when I get the facts straight.
-
Please, Im not trying to sound rude but if someones replies to this thread don't make it a long converstation and dont get me confused with false info you dont know and then another member starts to argue on my thread. Thanks!

Scott Wang.

ps. I will also get a journal book to write down what I ate and what was in it and post it on here.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 6, 2004)

haha good luck with goals man


"I come home and sit on my butt and play counter-strike and then I find some food in my house to eat"

woah, are you my little bro??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 6, 2004)

btw im 16 so...im the closest to your age here most likely, we'll see if i can help or offer suggestions

cuz i know its really hard when you are our age to be healthy


----------

